# Am I HDTV ready?



## hifidave (Aug 23, 2007)

Is my Sony VPH1272Q HD ready?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not familiar with that projector, but here's what I dug up:

http://www.broadcaststore.com/store/model_detail.cfm?id=13025

Looks like it will do 700 lines of horizontal resolution, so that's close to HDTV quality (720p is one of the standards).

The question is the inputs and how it sync's to the signal. It looks like it takes only an RGB input, which means you can only use video sources that output an analog signal (no HDMI or DVI)

then I found this:
http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=30700

Looks like some have had some real difficulty getting a signal from a satellite or tuner box to that projector due to the YCbCr input requirement (most HD sources output a YPrPb). Newer projectors can either sync to both, have a setting to make it work, or have another input option like HDMI to try.

So resolution-wise, it looks like that projector is good, but it seems like the implementation will be difficult.

Hopefully someone else will chime in. And I hate referring to other forums, but AVS seems to have some threads about this projector as well, so maybe somebody over there has had better luck.

Good luck and keep us posted!
Anthony


----------

